# Smitty sled skis?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m considering the purchase of a Smitty sled kit, but I’m not sure where to find the skis? Or, even what type and size of skis?

I would like to use the it for both my Jet Sled 1, and my 1-man flip-over.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Where are you located? I have skis on a quickie sled I built a few years ago. You can have them if you want them.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the offer!!!! But, I'm in Cincinnati.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought mine at Goodwill for $5! Check your local thrift stores or Play it Again sports, Craigslist, Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You'll want down hill ski's


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> You'll want down hill ski's


would cross country skies work?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thrift Stores, Salvation Army Stores & Goodwill are your best bets


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Check some of the Play It Again Sports. They often have skis when in a pinch. If they have non serviceable bindings on them, they are often really cheap or free.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

RED DRAGON said:


> would cross country skies work?


they would work,if you have more snow the wider are beter.

if you build the sled 12" of the skies it will be easier to pull even in hevy snow.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had both regular skis and crosscountry skis. Crosscountry wins hands down for me in any condition. To each their own.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Facebook marketplace. Got 2 pairs $15


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

RED DRAGON said:


> would cross country skies work?


IMO you want downhill skis, as the extra width really helps in the snow and slush. Friend in Wisconsin has water skis under his Jet Sled, which makes it very heavy but that thing pulls so nice it's unbelievable. I had cross country skis on a couple other smaller sleds and IMO they didn't work nearly as well. 

Be sure to buy flat head lag bolts and then counter-sink them a bit on the bottom of the ski. Along with that, fill the void with epoxy and then sand it smooth. You can also grind off the round head, but be careful because the ski will catch on fire (ask me how I know). Don't forget to trim off the excess bolt that comes up into the sled floor, as it can and will punch a hole in things (i.e. shanty, chair, etc.). Make your risers at least out of 2x6's and 2x8's are even better. You can cross brace with a piece of 1x4 if you feel the need, but put the brace as close to the sled bottom as you can otherwise it'll create drag in the snow, and be a serious PITA in slush. An easier solution is to by a Hyfax kit for the sled and be done with it. 

I have the largest Jet Sled made with a pair of downhill skis underneath. I can fit my hub shanty, rod case, heater, auger, minnow bucket, cooler, floor mats, two graphs, bucket, and chairs in it. Once on the ice, I can pull it with one finger. If there is a lot of snow, I might have to use three fingers. The whole thing gets lifted into the back of the Durango, and fits perfectly with the center row seats down, and I can do it alone.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just scored some 6.5' skis off of Craigslist for $25. Hopefully, I will be building this weekend!


----------

